# Steel with Yew Scales and Yew caps/heads



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a lovely shoot through from a fellow British Blades member.
It has nice Yew scales and a running dog adornment.

I could not shoot it very well so decided to convert it to over the top.
I produced a prototype using two part epoxy putty and hey presto I could shoot it great.

I had a Yew branch here that had seasoned 4 years which is not really enough but I thought I'd risk it.
So I capped the forks with it adding a brass Lanyard tube for a tad extra stength and a bit of extra bling.
It did develop a couple ofd fine cracks as I feared but I've stabilised it with an epoxy resin coating and I feel
quite confident it's done the job.

Forks are quite narrow with only a 32mm gap but using the flip shooting method I'll be ok, I hope. The prototype shot well, I rounded the steel
where thumb and forefinger go and it's really comfortable, I like the weight it feels solid.
I'll let you know how it shoots when my Theraband arrives.

Here it is, I hope you like it. ................. I may finish and polish the steel a bit better later on.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

wow! you've done a great job on that. Well done.
I think you'll be fine with 32mm fork distance without flip shooting. As long as you use relatively small ammo.
You seem to have slingshot making/modifying down to a tee.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks different. I guess it's a modified milbro?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Now that is a Milbro i wouldn't mind shooting. Great work and the yew is be-yew-tiful!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I like it !!!!


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks all.
I don't think it's a Milbro? It was made from flat steel stock by a fellow British Blades member.
Guess that's where he got the design?

Here's the original pick from him :










For some reason I just could not shoot it, 8 out of 10 balls went everywhere except straight .
It was probably me being a novice but I shot the epoxy prototype without any problem at all so I went for it in Yew.


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

A really beautiful job which adds a bit more class to an already classy item.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

aussie said:


> A really beautiful job which adds a bit more class to an already classy item.


Thank you aussie


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

styks said:


> A really beautiful job which adds a bit more class to an already classy item.


Thank you aussie








[/quote]
A very pretty slingshot.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! Pretty nice work . The finish on the yew.... love it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool work! Who's the BB guy?

Dan (BB)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very good, very attractive.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Mod!!!


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks guys,

The BB members handle is *smallholder1*


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice mod!!! You have made that milbro style frame into an entirely new animal....

Ahh, yes, smallholder makes top notch knife and slingshot sets, he is a true craftsman!

Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have asked smallholder to make me a friction folder and he has agreed. He'll start it as soon as I have the money.







I love the stuff he makes.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I have asked smallholder to make me a friction folder and he has agreed. He'll start it as soon as I have the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes a talented guy, I'm frequently amazed and humbled by some of the skill that resides on BB's


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work by everyone involved and the flat band modification is very well done too.


----------

